# vacations?



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

I am irritated typing right now....

Do ya'll take vacations? Did you when your kids were young? 

It is status quo in my area to go to the gulf. I am 34, and have never been and don't care to go.

DH has a week of shutdown and I was able to take off. I have been planning some day trips for us and our girls, but mostly we are planning on working on our dream homestead. 

If you read the planning thread some is a repeat. 

We got 17 clearance fruit trees yesterday and have 3 grape vines all to plant on new place. Plus we will have to put up a fence.

Mom asks today when we are going to plant. I said, when we are off.
"Well, I hope the girls get a vacation!" ARGH!

I have no use for wasted time and money on a trip that I don't find relaxing, but extremely stressful. Plus, what exactly does 4 & 5 year old's need a vacation from?!

I know she thinks I was switched at birth, but I remember her prepping for y2k... May be b/c that didn't happen she thinks it is silly now :hrm:

Ok, end rant... I am going back to cleaning.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

you are the mom, so no vacation plans is your decision. 
But you could remind her that some grandma and baby time would be acceptable, think what you could get done without the babies. 

and for ourselves, we tried to do a go away trip every 2-3 years.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

First vacation I remember was when I was 5 or 6.
Didn't really appreciate vacations til I got older, we have at least one major trip a year and most times two (Both DW and I'm up to 4 weeks vacation per year now) and we still manage to take a week off in the spring to plant the garden.

Its nice having time and money now that we're older to spend time together. We always plan an extra day off at the end of a trip to wind down and relax.
We'll be going to Panama this fall (DW's sister moved there last year)


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Used to vaca all the time when it was just the wife and I...usually Sandals for a week or more.
Then decided for the cost, we'd buy a mountain weekend home, and went weekly, especially when the boys came home.
Sold that and bought current...everyday is a vacation...LOL!
Our biggest annual trip is to see the wife's Grandma and then down to see my dad. 
The lake is 10 miles away, so we do several day trips a year, and every other year we try to get the boys somewhere new, but now with Scouts, they are camping at least once a monthe (even in the winter snow), so there really isn't much need to go away for us.

Matt


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I consider it a vacation when dh does most of the chores! 
Seriously, they don't appeal to me. Spending money at tourist traps and not being able to relax isn't my thing. I feel much better with day trips and working around the home. What better lesson for youngsters, showing them what is valuable to you. Family time can include fun stuff and lots of teachable moments. Money invested in trees or even games the kids use gives you a return. Family time working at tasks that are important to the well being of the family are invaluable.
Just my .02.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Vacations, we took them when DH had 2 week shutdown when we lived in Europe. BUT, hey, we were in Europe! Took the kids to see things they never would have gotten to otherwise....Venice, Munich, French Riviera (we only did laundry there, lol), Innsbruck, etc. 

In the US, we have done two vacations with them (and a few weekend trips). We have a Disney credit card and save points for YEARS....then took them once. Disney is now officially BTDT They were 8 & 12....old enough to remember it, but young enough to enjoy it. We flew free on our frequent flyer miles from living in Europe.....so it was truly done on the cheap, for Disney. Took them to the Smokies one year, when we first came back from Europe......we were still in "vacations mode". And honestly it was someplace DH always wanted to go and see and hike. Kids & I were just "tag a longs", lol. They at 11 & 15 have gone on 4 vacations in their lives. Not sure they will ever go on #5 on our dime.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We never take a real vacation - we do two days/one night in the mountains each fall when we get our apples, and hubby takes the kids to an amusement park one weekend day right before school starts. Maybe a weekend camping, but never a real pack up and go vacation. Hubby and I are neither one the types to go somewhere and spend a lot of money, and we have animals to worry about at home, and a garden. And I don't like to leave our house alone and unprotected.

The only vacation I could be tempted to take is a trip to Alaska. We almost did it for our 20th anniversary - he found a rustic cabin we could rent for a week and do fishing and hunting. But in the end, the cost and kids made us decide to just skip it. Maybe when the kids are grown....


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I literally hate vacations..I hate to be away from the homestead even though we have lots of ppl living here taking care of animals and such.I have always disliked them...we went to Italy for the summer when I was a kid and I cried and whined the whole summer...I just get all stressed getting that far from my place..DH otoh loves them..so I smile and go..waiting for them to be over..lol


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Our DD is doing 3 "working vacations" this summer, she is in college and picked up 3 study abroad programs. 

Helped conservation of iguanas in the British Virgin Islands; came back for a few days and then gone on the current one that has to do with sustainability & global issues. Its via ship, in northern Europe. Thats like just over 2 weeks. Then she's back for about a week & a half, then off to China for 2 months.

Thank goodness for scholarships! DD was an essay & application writing machine over last few months of school this year. Starts junior year at a state school the day after getting back from China. 

O.O

We didn't do a whole lot of vacations while she was young. At first, because I was still active duty. After that, for several years the money wasn't exactly growing on trees, but she seemed to be a pretty good sport about it overall. But the hard work in school has paid off and she is reaping the fruits of those efforts, now that she is in college. :sing:


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Going on our first vacation in seven years on Saturday. First vacation since our honey moon and were going to Disney with the kids 5 &3


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Growing up, our yearly "vacation" was driving 1.6 hours to my uncle's dairy farm for a 3 day weekend once per year. We never stopped for food or anything other than gas and we never went out to eat or out anywhere at the farm - rather my mom brought homemade pies and other food to contribute. Just horsed around with my cousins, blowing up firecrackers, fishing for carp, shooting arrows, and running around the farm. Those were the best vacations! 

People were frugal back then and a vacation was not such a stressful and expensive thing as it is now.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Not with gardens, dogs and chickens! BD (before dogs) we would go to hot springs, on hiking trips. We've lived a lot of places and explored along the way while driving across country, but no fancy vacations. We went camping a lot before moving back to the country. About every 2 years I go on vacation with a girlfriend or my MIL. 

To the OP, there's no need for a 4 or 5 y.o to go on vacation! Unless your mom wants to take them


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

My kids got to go on their first vacation least fall. They were 22, 18, 14, 12, 11, & 8. That may be the last one they go on. We would love to take them again, but finances & finding someone to do the chores makes it hard. I also would rather stay at home. Shoot, I rarely leave the surrounding 3 counties!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I have kids that are 11, 13, 14, and 28. I have never taken them on a traditional vacation, but we do go on day long and up to three day jaunts. That's about as much as this mom can take.

One of the best things that I have done, and one that you(or anyone) might consider, is buying a dual pass for zoos and science centers. We had a year of visiting any zoo or science center on the reciprocity list for free or 50% off. It was a couple of hundred dollars of the best spent money. 

In looking up a link for you, it seems that they have now changed things-zoos and aquariums or science centers and museums. Still a good value though.

The bottom line is, do what you and your family want, not what others think you should do.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

My son played travel hockey, so we 'traveled' all the time. 
IN-MI-IL-OH-KY-MO.
Went to Canada once.
Then he played Jr's....
MI-TN-IL-OH-PA-
Now he's playing college.....
IA-IL-FLA-PA
FIL lives just east of Ashville NC, so we traveled there a few times too

SO when they were little it was like 'mini' vacations because we were on the road a lot.

My oldest daughter and I just spent a week in Augusta/Savannah GA....
Our trip was to see her BF graduate AIT.
Like most of our trips all their lives, there was a 'reason' for the trip, not just pure pleasure, BUT I always planned a little 'fun' in each trip.

Savannah was amazing...

But when the kids were smaller, it was not 'fun or relaxing' for me.
I had to keep everyone on schedule, keep the hotel room picked up, meal plan / prep / serve (we took our own dinners A LOT)......
I am a 'house cleaner' before we went anywhere so there's that too!!

When the kids get older...it is so much more relaxing to 'vacation'!!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I think some people are just naturally home body people..I work hard away from hone so much that staying home on my farm is all the vacation I need...when I showed this to dh he laughed and said I plan so many projects when we stay home that it is in no way a " vacation" so maybe he has a point..if we are going to rest we have to go somewhere..right now we go to Indiana every year to see his mom who is in a nursing home...so I dont mind that...but the laying around on beaches or running around tourists traps just does not appeal to me


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

We went to the beach once for a week- when DH and I were first married- with MIL/FIL and his 2 brothers and my one sister- 
it was a nightmare vacation for me- I hated it- that isn't a vacation-not to me- 
we haven't been since- it makes MIL nuts that we don't vacation with the entire family each summer- like her sister and her kids do- 
we like camping- 
we go to a camp at the state park for a week every August- it is only 25 min away- but no cell service and if we need to we can go home if we have to and we bought a small RV so we can camp on weekends in the fall- 
we love doing that- we are not the type to go to the beach- at least I am not and I hate spending all that money-
I like the idea of being in the woods- not in the sun LOL
ETA- we don't have as much disposable cash as the rest of his family and even if we did- I wouldn't waste it on Disney ( his brother has been 3 times since they had their daughter- she is only 3) or waste it on a week at the beach


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Vacations really don't need to be stressful (if they are stressful you're doing it wrong) and they should build fun family memories for both kids and older folks.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Vacations can be 1-day trips to somewhere fun and educational. Take your kids somewhere on "vacation" when they are young, as they probably won't want to hang with you once they hit their teens.

We have had two big vacations in 28 years, but countless day trips where many happy memories were made. The gardens and animals did not suffer, I did not stress out, we did not break the bank, and the kids (25 and 24 now) still talk about the fun we had.

Hope you can find a happy medium,
SBJ


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Haven't been on a "vacation" since I was a kid. My DH won't leave home to go much further than the nearest Lowe's, Tractor Supply, or Farmer's Co-op.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Vacations are just a way to get away from the normal day-to-day stuff and see something different. They can be fun or not. Some are relaxing,some are not. I tend me make them stressful for myself. All our married kids live in different states from us (and each other). If it weren't for vacations, we'd never see each other.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks like we're going to Ocean City NJ again this year. Kids love the waves, and we love the fresh seafood...can't get that up here.
Plus, wife arranged the trip so that we can meet up with my dad for a few days of crabbing and fishing with his grandsons.
Just not fond of being away from home for a period of time. Luckily, we have neighbors that keep ******* security watch for us.

Matt


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

backwoods said:


> Haven't been on a "vacation" since I was a kid. My DH won't leave home to go much further than the nearest Lowe's, Tractor Supply, or Farmer's Co-op.


Had to read this out loud to DH! Except he won't even go into a Lowe's, too big! Notice in my post all my travel vacations are with girlfriends or MIL  But that makes it a lot cheaper.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I think my Dh probably feels like going to work is a vacation arround here. I used to travel-alot, then we met and I traveled with Dh for his work. The animals keep us home. Tho we could find find someone to tend them, we will not trust anyone with our Dogs. Probably going to send Dh to see his out of state daughter and grandbabys, I'll have to stay home. I sure miss fishing in the Keys, maybe we'll take the trailer down so the dogs can go. Just so many things have to be figured out.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

My DH's family never went anywhere. I mean it. His parents went on an overnight trip for their honeymoon, and hadn't gone anywhere else in 30 years. DH got to go to an amusement park now and then with his aunt and cousin, and his parents may have gone to a park for a cookout once. Now it's stressful for him to leave home, since he's not used to traveling.

I grew up going camping every year with my family. We loved it. Yes, we had to find someone to take care of the animals. Yes, it was stressful packing. But I'm so thankful my parents took us places so we have memories of camping, swimming in the lake, etc. We still go to the same lake with our families now. 

I get very irritated when I think about how DH never got to go anywhere and do many things as a kid. I think kids deserve to have a change of scenery, and deserve to have time when their parents quit working and just have *fun* as a family. 

It doesn't mean you need to spend a lot of money, or go somewhere exotic. It just means you take a break from the normal routine and spend some quality time as a family. NO work, just fun. 

We're getting ready to go on a road trip for a week, and it is majorly stressful finding somewhere to board the dogs, someone to milk the goats, and someone to feed the animals..but it's worth it! We'll see things we've never seen, go to places that are way different from our home, etc. It is worth it!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

4 and 5 year olds work hard at EVERYTHING! And, YES they deserve a vacation!

So do you. So why don't you plan to work at your place, but plan a treat break during the heat of the day? 

Snacks, perhaps, or a trip to mcdonalds where you can enjoy the air conditioning and they can enjoy the play area? Or just snacks and a rest with toys available. After all at the age your kids are a 2 hour vacation is about right! Because that is about what their attention span is, if that!

Oh, yes. We saw the western half of the country while I was growing up, but most of our "vacations" were weekend trips. It is very much easier!

We continued this tradition by driving a couple of hours to see a sight, whether it is a museum or a park or the old town of a city or whatever. The kids got a feel for something besides our immediate area that way. Of course we snuck in the odd history lesson. They were a touch older than your kids, though, though not by much! I did want them to see that retired space capsule and where some Civil War battles were fought, though. 

Every few years we would leave the state, but mostly when we went sight seeing it was close enough for a day trip. It did me some good also, as sometimes I like to eat someone else's cooking.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

MDKatie said:


> It doesn't mean you need to spend a lot of money, or go somewhere exotic. It just means you take a break from the normal routine and spend some quality time as a family. NO work, just fun.


Agree. OP, I wonder if that's what your Mom meant, maybe when you told her your plans she just heard the work part and was concerned that you wouldn't get some family fun time?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I went to Alaska alone for 2 weeks of fishing when I was 29yo and my husband had to learn a lesson called "happy wife, happy life" and left him with 2 kids to find childcare for.....now he goes to hunting camp and takes the kids. He STILL needs to be reminded of how much I like to go fishing now and again:bash:

Taking the kids never felt like much fun to me, especially when they were little and child proofing was necessary. My husband says I am 110% mom when he tells people what I "do". Apparently that includes growing the bacon!

We have a fire pit in the yard now and that is a good place to "relax" now that its warm outside.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

When my kids were young we homeschooled so I tried to mix vacation and educational field trips together. We went to Disney one year and the same week visited an orange grove and learned how they make orange juice. Another time we went to Sea World and took an air boat cruise through the swamp. 

My kids have been to some great places, a few theme parks but a whole lot of museums, zoos, galleries, factories, Washington, D.C. the Smoky Moutains. We also have taken them cave exploring, snorkling, riding hot air balloons, a helicopter tour and to swim with Dolphins. 

Now they are grown and we just take weekend trips because we have garden and animals we did not have when they were young but they did so much then I have no regrets now. If they want long vacations they can plan and pay for them, lol.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Thanks to my inlaws and a good friend that I can trade farm sitting duties with we have gone on vacations even when the children were just babies (My son went to Jamaica at age 8 weeks) of course he didn't remember it but he can look back on pictures and see that he was surrounded by family.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

When my son was in kindergarten he came home one day w/a big sigh and announces, "I need a vacation. I need to go to Hawaii." 

I don't think he even knew what or where Hawaii is, but he had a crush on a girl in his class, and they were going to Hawaii.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Dh grew up with regular vacations and trips. I grew up with no vacations unless you count riding from Iowa to Oklahoma in the back of a pick up under a tarp where you could not see out except to the rear and spending a week with dad's cousin's family. The family part was fun, the travel was not. I was thru the Ozarks twice and saw NOTHING. The next time dad said vacation, I called grandpa to pick me up and I didn't go with the folks. Also, with my dad, you'd better hope your bladder and the gas tank hitting empty were on the same schedule cause he didn't stop except for gas!

When we got married, dh thought vacations each year were absolutely necessary but he did not do any pre-planning or saving for vacation. This caused a lot of battles between us. (He also thought Christmas should be a big blow out even if you were still paying for it in July.) Eventually, we bought a tent and started camping with the kids. We once camped for 3 weeks at Table Rock Lake in Missouri, but mostly we camped at state parks in Iowa. Once the kids were gone we bought a smaller tent and enjoyed camping just the two of us until dh became too disabled to enjoy it.

For the last 20 years our vacations have consisted of visiting his mom and my mom to check on them. His mom is gone now, but we still travel to my mom's twice a year and stay for a week each time.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

My parents always took us kids on vacations during the summer. My siblings still do that today but not me. The last time was 18yrs ago. I have seen alot in this country and the only place I would like to visit is the Chief Crazy Horse memorial . I know it wont be finished in my lifetime.

When they or my mom leave town its my JOB to feed dogs , cats or poultry that I dont own and keep a close eye on their homes. I know its because they know I will and we all live within eyesight of each other.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I went on very few vacations growing up, only one that wasn't because family expected us to show. I have taken my kids camping since they were 2 and 4 and they love it. Campsites don't cost a lot and grocery stores are everywhere. 

This year we will be going to a state park with friends in two weeks, in July we're going to DC for a few days and in August a big retreat on the other side of the state. Less than a thousand for four of us and that includes all everything.


----------



## Leay (Mar 4, 2004)

As a child, we went on a 1 to 2-week vacation every year. Those were the very best memories of my childhood. My parents both worked full-time or more and were stressed out much of the time. Vacation was a time to relax and see different places and, best of all, my parents were happy and having fun too! They saved their vacation hours and put aside any money they could all year long so we could go on vacation. There was just my sister and I as kids, so we drove everywhere with a pop-up camper. I've been to every state, and Canada, except for Alaska and Hawaii. We went to all the tourist traps, Disney Land, Disney World, Knotts Berry Farm, etc. I loved all of those, but my favorite trip was to the Black Hills, Badlands and then on to Colorado....I had never seen scenery like that before....just wonderful! I'm in my mid-50s now and still thank my parents all the time for doing that for us kids.


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

I think we are going to have a working/ learning camping "vacation" on our new property.

I am getting them some kid's nature guides and field journals to draw what they saw and for them to tell me what to write. I think that will be neat for them when they get to look back at them. 

It will be only a mile away from our place so DH or I can run home and take care of critters. I am contemplating taking our geriatric basset hound with us.

Thanks for everyone's input. I vacationed some as a kid, I don't have many fond memories of them. Maybe that's why I am so opposed to longer ones. The day trips to aquariums, small zoos, and museums were better.

DH only had go visit family trips but he loved getting to fish with both parents, they weren't together as a family much, so time together was a fond memory for him. That's what I want to cultivate with my kids.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

We have a vintage Avion Trailer. It is almost done being renovated. I go out there, it gives me a" Vacation". Many times during the summer, dh and I will take the dogs and go out there and sleep. We have an covered area right infront of it where sit and just be away from the house, it is like a little vacation. When I was fliping a few propertys, Dh worked 2 full time jobs. We set up a 5thwheel at our property, and that became a vacation for us. We did stay there full time when my sis needed a place to stay, she stayed in our lakehouse. 2 years ago, we bought 3 lots on a lake, about 1 mile from us-just so we could fish. We have yet to fish there, we are so busy. I agree, you can make a place right at home,or near home to vacation. A vactation can simply be abreak in the "normal" eyeryday life. Kinda like eating junk food for one day a week, it's mostly in your mind, but that is a good thing.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

PeachyLeigh said:


> I vacationed some as a kid, I don't have many fond memories of them.


So analyze what went wrong and avoid what made it unpleasant for you.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Like many here, we don't take a lot of vacations because of the animals. We did go to Scotland a number of years ago to check out the land of my ancestors - rented a car and drove around on the wrong side of the roads for a week, dodging sheep and visiting little towns and castle ruins, staying in B&Bs. It was great, and the people were fun and interesting, and we learned a lot. I also worked on contract for a year overseas (in American Samoa) and my daughter Annie was born there, so when she was ten we returned to show her where she came into the world. Again, it was a great trip and we all got a lot out of it.

I always liked the idea of DD having a chance to travel while young so as to broaden her worldview, but except for the few vacations listed above we didn't take her many places. But my brother does a family vacation every year and generously adopted his niece for trips to New York City, Chicago, the desert southwest, LA and the California coast, Bermuda and a lot of fun shorter trips in the Midwest. I wish now that we had traveled more as a family, but feel good that Annie has had the chance to get out and see some of the beauty and diversity of this country, and a bit of the world beyond, even though her parents missed being with her for most of it.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My son is on a "working vacation" between the Bahamas and Jacksonville...on Carnival cruise ship....for 60 days


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

What's a vacation? LOL I've never been on a real vacation. I used to take off for a few days to go see DH when he was on a job. It wasn't a real vacation in my mind. It was simply going to spend a few days cooking and cleaning the camper he stayed in on job sites. I did get to see a lot of places I wouldn't have gone to if DH hadn't been working there. Out of a week away, I figure maybe 3 or 4 hours of it was vacation time.

One year I went to visit my elderly parents when they were living in southern Texas over the winter. We spent a day shopping across the border and I brought back tons of stuff from that trip. But again, the main part of the trip was to visit my parents, not going somewhere just to experience the place. I didn't get to do much of anything I wanted to do, most of the time it was catering to mom and dads wants and needs. 

I lived in Hawaii for a few years, but back then we were poor low rank military and couldn't afford to go to the shows in Waikiki and places I would like to visit. Our Hawaiian "vacation" was mostly working double shifts to afford the rent over there, and fun time was a day at the beach. 

I'd love to go on a real vacation once just to find out if I like it or not. Staying in a motel where someone else makes the beds, eating out, ordering room service, going to fun places. Some down time with no worries, just goofing off, going wherever I want to go and doing whatever I want to do would be great.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

When my child was little, before he could even walk, we were taking him camping on the beach, horse camping in the mountains, camping in Mexico, visits to relatives.

When he got old enough to enjoy it, I took him to Hawaii and on a Southwestern USA tour (Grand canyon, Carlsbad caverns, Canyon de Chelly....... )

Now, he is an adult ad we go camping and fishing and try to get out at least once a month.

There is plenty of work to do around here and it all gets done. It's a lot easier to get a lot of homesteading done if you recharge your batteries every now and again.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

oregon woodsmok said:


> It's a lot easier to get a lot of homesteading done if you recharge your batteries every now and again.


Exactly! 
I know people who schedule every minute of their vacations and they hate them (gee, I wonder why).
Vacations should be relaxing with plenty of opportunity to sight see and relax and do whatever you want to, with plenty of extra time built in.
That way you recharge your batteries AND have a good time.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Personally, I prefer a staycation. It is not necessary to travel to someplace else to relax-unless you want to. 

Right now, I'm having trouble getting things done because I have so much to do, and the weather has been horrible. (Today's the first day since Sunday that the sun has been out, but it's super humid.) I feel drug out. So last night, I e-mailed a friend of mine and ask her if she wanted to go kaynoeing. (She has a kayak, I have a canoe, so we go kaynoeing) So Monday morning, after I get my horses fed, we'll be heading out to spend a few hours on the water. This is a place that neither of us have been to, so it should be quite interesting. For me, this will be better than a week long vacation where I'm constantly on the go.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

dizzy said:


> better than a week long vacation where I'm constantly on the go.


This is the only part I have a problem with - on vacation you should never be "constantly on the go" if you are, you're doing it wrong!

:soap:


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

And that is why I don't like vacations, because the rest of the family wanted to be constantly on the go. When the kids were little, and I'd take them camping, it was great. As they got older, things changed.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I guess that I'm in the minority here... I LOVE VACATIONING!!!!!

We started traveling with our girls when they were 6 and 7. We took them to Niagara Falls to the Marineland theme park and then camped out in a tent for a few days at the adjacent campground. It was an extremely inexpensive trip and the campground cost $11 per night Canadian. We've always taken day trips to visit various beaches, and tourist sites.

Since that time, we've taken them all over the place: Bahamas, Bermuda, Mexico, Puerto Rico and we've visited about 1/3 of the states in the US.

Most of the time, I'm a homebody and in recent years, it is rare for me to leave my county. This is just due to an extremely frugal stage that we are in, but I swear... I NEED A VACATION!!!!

Of course most children don't need a vacation, but they can be a wonderful family bonding experience and expose kids to some interesting things.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I not fond of the word "vacation". It's a little too vague. It gives different meanings to different people. For some, it means "doing something". For some, it means "doing nothing". For some, it means getting away from home. For some, it means staying home. 

While I have enjoyed seeing new places and recreating over the years, my most enjoyable time is spent doing something useful. Sure, a day off from time to time is great. But I do have one of those every week. (The Sabbath. And that is a time to recharge.) 

Vacations are a lot like weddings. They can be simple or extravagant. They can be cheap or hugely expensive. They can be done at or close to home or they can be done on the other side of the globe. They can have lots of other people around or almost no one else around. 

If you have the $$,$$$ to travel the world and go to exotic places and that's what you want to do, God bless ya. But if you don't have the $$,$$$ or the desire and choose to spend your "down time" in some other way, don't feel like there's anything wrong with you. 

There are a lot of things, travel being one, that are way over-glamorized with glossy pictures in magazines and pictures on tv. One example that I lived... About 13 years ago, I had a fascination with Bourbon St. in New Orleans. I had listened to talk radio for years and had heard Bruce Williams talk about his son who played piano somewhere down on Bourbon St. Well, I wanted to see it for myself. So my wife took me there as she lived not too far away. It was dirty, trash laying everywhere, smelled like pee, had porn pictures plastered all over the place and was someplace I would never go again. Even got to experience some shady characters who I think may have wanted to pick my pocket at the time. (Didn't happen.) 

That said, someone else might look at Bourbon St. and find it to be a WONDERFUL place to spend a few days. I will admit that I've enjoyed a few Beignets at CafÃ© DoMonde a few blocks over. But Bourbon St. will remain one of those places for me that I've been to, have no good memories of and have no intention to return.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

When the Kids were at home and growing up, we use to take a vacation every couple of years or so. Mostly the Vacations were two weeks, to travel to Tennessee, Georgia and Florida, to Visit with Family and Friends. We lived up in Indianapolis. And,It got us away from Home and the City, to take a break.

After the Kids were grown and on their own, and I had been through a divorce and remarriage, my present wife and I travelled all over, Out West, on Vacation. We've been to see the Grand Canyon, and the Great Meteor Crater, in Arizona. We've also seen the Painted Dessert and the Petrified Forest. And we visited Yellowstone National Park for a couple of days. WE went camping up in Utah and visited Friends up there. Been up to Montana & Wyoming, too.
When we came back, we made a swing up to see Mount Rushmore And Devil's Tower, up that way.

But, we moved out here to the place in the Country, to retire. And it is a lot harder to get away, because of finding someone to take care of the Place while we are gone. Getting past 74 years old slows you down, too.
So, I guess it'll be a while before we get to do a lot of traveling again.
But, it's Okay. We've seen more of The USA, than most Folks ever get to, in their lives.


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

I grew up with vacations. Every year the family traveled somewhere significant and I loved it. Still doing it today, sometimes internationally, and I wouldn't give it up for anything. My job is a considerable load and I really need the break. The wife and I are going to Maine soon, one of the places I haven't been in this country. Last year we went to Guatemala which was also new to us. I get five weeks vacation from the company and try to spend at least two weeks on a get away trip. The rest of it is useful for working around the place, hunting, fishing, etc.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

I didn't grow up with vacations, and I definitely feel like I missed out growing up. What were my parents thinking? Not for my sake - for theirs! I will never live long enough to see all the things I want to see, and I'm not even that interested in leaving the country except for Canada. There is so much beauty out there, and so much wonder. I have never seen the aurora borealis. I have never seen the grand canyon. I have never seen redwoods, or Yellowstone. These are things for which pictures will not put me into a state of awe - I need to BE there. 

I've never seen the San Diego Zoo. I want to see more science museums, art museums, studio tours, camping. My brain needs more stimulation than I get at home or from books (though I do read a lot). There is so much to do and see out there outside of my small world at home. 

I think some people don't have a good time on vacations because they just want to relax at home because it seems like a luxury, they're only doing what others want to do - not what makes them happy, or they don't truly enjoy the company they keep (including their own families).


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

If you're talking vacations where you go to a resort area for a week and just "relax" doing nothing...... then never. 

However we love to travel, explore, and experience new things and I've been on dozens of trips. 
They don't have to be very expensive either, many times we packed a tent, the cooler, propane stove, some supplies and just took off. 

We have four young kids and we try to do two 4 - 7 day trips a year. We also do 15 - 20 day trips a year (could be the beach or museums/festivals in a city a 2 -3 hrs away)

Every other weekend we try to get out and do something locally away from the house too (hike part of the North Country Trail, tubing down the river, local fairs, etc.).


----------

